# 2-day-old kid listless, hunched up



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

I have a kid that got chilled the first day she was born, day before yesterday. Almost unconscious and I revived her in warm water in the sink, then gave her a few droppersful of coffee/molasses. She seemed fine after that; we've kept her in the house, and she took her bottle eagerly yesterday. (she did get plenty of colostrum) I gave her a vit e capsule in the mouth and vit B complex sub q. 
Today she is listless, hunched up, keeps her eyes half shut. Her eyes are moist and watering but her nose isn't runny. 
She did drink about 3 oz milk but I had to almost force it down her.
Her temp is 100 taken with a digital thermometer orally (my rectal therm. broke).
Her breathing seems a bit labored but not raspy.
I think that's everything. I want to take her to the vet this morning but he isn't a goat vet; he is good about giving me what I ask for but doesn't have a clue himself. Would like advice as to what she might need before I go to him.
Let me know if you need more info.
thanks,
Elizabeth


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

You can use your digital thermometer rectally. I do and it should be more accurate in a goat than orally. Has she been pooping? If not, she's probably constipated and needs an enema or a baby suppository. If she is having the runs, that may be the problem. What are you feeding her since her colostrum? Goat milk is the best, followed by whole cow's milk. If a rectal temp shows she's still 100, this is low for a goat and she's chilled. If she has a fever rectally, then she'd need something like Excenel or Tylan. Usually when baby goats hunch and don't eat much, it's something going on with their tummy.


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

I forgot to say that she did poop out the black meconium, and this morning has the mustard yellow poop stuck to her behind, so she has pooped, and she peed a lot in the middle of the night at least, I don't know if she's peed this morning.
I am feeding her her own dam's milk.
Can I give probios to a baby kid, or is that for older goats?


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

One of my newborns, a couple of months ago, was hunched up like that and not doing well. In his case, I felt it was because I had left him in the barn overnight thinking the young dam would nurse him and she did not. So the next day he was weak, and not wanting to nurse. I had to force anything down him.
My solution was to bring him in and bottle him every couple of hours for a day. Even though I could only get an ounce or two in him at a time, by the next day, he was getting stronger. After a couple of days, he'd take all the milk I gave him, eagerly, and I was able to cut his bottles back down to four times a day.
My thought is that if you want to save this kid, that's what you need to do. Bottle it often, and try to coax in an ounce or two each time, even if it is a lot of trouble. Once the kid is stronger, it'll drink better.
Good luck.
mary


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

Thanks, Mary. That's what I have been doing this morning; feeding her small amounts--she won't take more than about 2 oz at a time. She just pooped a bunch of yellow mustard poop and peed twice, and seems better. I still haven't taken her rectal temp;will do that now.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I think you are doing what you need to do by keeping her warm and feeding her often, even if it is just a little. As she gets stronger she will take more at a time. ( I'm sure you are heating the bottle.  )
mary


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

OK, here's the update:
_Her rectal temp is 98.2._
The vet gave me selenium in a syringe to give IM; wouldn't sell me a whole bottle. Also gave me one shot of penicillin to give her--I told him her temp was low; he said she need pen anyway. I have LA 200 at home but he said too strong for a baby goat. He used to have show lambs and is going by what they did with their lambs.
With a temp that low, what do I do? She is in the house, warm, is lying down with her head up, and seems comfortable. Looks around every now and then. No interest in her bottle, she fights it. I'm getting maybe 1/2 or one oz in her at a time.
Please advise, otherwise I will do what the vet said (give her the penicillin)
Thanks,
Elizabeth


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

I should add that the vet gave me one syringe only of penicillin--he said it was very long-lasting. I have never given penicillin (or any anti-biotic) so I know nothing about it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm surprised that he gave you only a single dose of pen. It's usually 5 day minimum but maybe since this is a kid it's different?

Do you have a heating pad? I've seen people use them for cold kids.


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

I do have a heating pad and will put it under her. I asked if I didn't need another syringe and he said just the one would do. I guess I need to just give it to her and not sit her waiting. she needs something right away and I've tried everything but antibiotics


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

I also forgot to say I got lactating ringers at the vets also and just gave her 20 cc each shoulder 3 minutes ago. She is already livelier. Now I think I'm going to tube some milk into her. Have never done it but have the weak kid syringe and have read up on it.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

How is she doing? 98 is way to low. Have you given her any Nutra Drench? If you have it she needs that. It has all the vitamins and it is great for energy.
Also in thirds mix stong black coffee, whiskey and Karo syrup. Give her a 1/2 cc orally. That will give her some energy.
Good Luck and I will be praying for you. Keep her warm.


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

How often do I give the lactated ringers and how much each time? My syringe is only 20 cc which is why I used that size. Do I keep giving more as long as it's absorbed?


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

Whisky? Really? I thought alcohol gave a _feeling_ of warmth but not true warmth temperature wise? I will give a little coffee/molasses though.
Thank you for your prayers. 
I now have two 2-liter bottles full of warm water propping her on either side, and a goat sweater on. I am working up my nerve and studying very carefully how to tube milk into her. She remains pretty alert and sitting up on her brisket with her head up.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would think that if you can keep up orally that it wouldn't be necessary to give injections.

Are you tubing her because she won't take it from the syringe? What about trying orally more frequently?


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

She won't take any milk orally now. She just holds on to the nipple but won't suck. The milk dribbles out of her mouth and she doesn't swallow. 
I have now had the tube in her four times and twice I could hear breathing sounds and twice I just couldn't tell. I'm not going to pour milk in it unless I'm certain it's in her stomach. I listen, I smell, I put the tube in a glass of water to see if bubbles come out. Still I can't tell for sure. Is there any special technique to get it to go in the esophagus? I have read lots about this but...
Sliding the tube in is easy--she seems to almost swallow it down. But I can't be sure if it's in her stomach. she hasn't had any fluids orally in hours now--since noon I guess.


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

I did it! I tubed her; I finally realized that if the tube went easily all the way to the mark I measured then it couldn't be in the lungs. This is the best site I found with info on how to do this.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Im so sorry to hear your having soo much trouble. I have never tubed, so cant hel p you there. I would be hesitant as well. The lactated ringers are safe to give subQ as much as you would like. SubQ,is safe, it is hard to do damage. Just warm it to 101, 102 before injecting (do not microwave, it makes hot spots----warm in warm water baths, and test on your wrist like a baby bath, should be a little warm to the touch as it is above our body temps) I would keep a nice "backpack" or bubble of it on her. If it absorbs, give more. Keep her warm. Try to get temp up over 100 or 101 at least. Roll a towel and use it as a "baby bumper" to keep her up right like your adults rest. I have heard that they do better like this. I would also suggest the karo syrup or nutri drench warmed in small amounts in her mouth to keep sugars up,she should lick it off
GOOD LUCK


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats!!!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Try rubbing the base of her tail if she won't suck. Others have suggested covering her head and eyes to simulate having her head under the doe.

Good luck. It sounds like you are doing better than I would.


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

Her temp is now 100.6--up almost 2.5 degrees. Thank you all for reading and for your input. Truly the tubing was not difficult--one of those things that sounds harder than it is. 
I'll keep you all updated.
thanks again,
Elizabeth


----------



## Sbrock (Oct 25, 2006)

You will want to get that kid warmed up and hydrated before offering more milk feedings. You can warm it with a heat pad on low for now, and do some tubings of warmed clear pedialyte. Otherwise the milk will just sit in the gut and not be digested. The pen is an excellent idea as that low temp indicates a serious issue. If energy seems to be a problem, you can tube with a calf rehydration solution which also has an energy source in it. As far as it goes, you may want to ask to have a catheter IV installed and get instructed on how to inject a dextrose/saline solution. They can recover from this kind of situation, but you won't be able to feed her enough to keep the energy requirements up at this point.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Just wanted to say someone had suggested before to warm the dryer, put some towels in there and lay the kid in there. Seems like a good idea that I will be sure to remember and it seemed to work for the other poster. Good luck and we will say a pray.


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

Thank you all so much for your help. The little doeling just died. I thought she was better, but she started crying out and got weaker. I was studying how to put her down as it was obvious she was in pain, but she died very fast.
I have at least learned many things through this that may help another time.
thanks again,
Elizabeth


----------



## diamonds (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so so sorry..


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear you lost the little girl.


----------



## dap (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sorry Elizabeth...


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm sorry, Elizabeth.
mary


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

OH, I am so sorry to hear that she passed. I hope you know you did everything you could.
In my earlier post I sdid mean Whiskey. It really does work. Now I am not saying that would of saved her. It gives them extra energy and the desire to get up. I don't think you could of done anything to save her. She was brought into your life to teach you, and it sounds like she did.


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry. :-(

We lost two babies this winter in a very similar situation. They seemed to be doing better, then took a turn for the worse qiuckly. It's hard to bring such little ones back when they get like that. So sad.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

so sorry, we are dealing with a doe having problems now, I know how you feel. You did all you could. hugs!!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

*I'm so sorry you lost her. It sounds like you did everything you could. I don't know why they seem to get better right before that cross over.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I know how disheartening this kind of loss is, when you put in so much effort and she seemed to be rallying. But if it's any consolation kids chilled at birth and hunched often don't have a good prognosis.


----------



## pokyone42 (Mar 1, 2006)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet little baby....:'(


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

Thank you all for your help and kind words. 
Elizabeth


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

{{{HUG}}} I'm so sorry.


----------

